

Small Linux PCs Overview - mdewinter
https://raymii.org/cms/p_Small_Linux_PCs_overview

======
lukeck
OLinuXino (Multiple models: IMX \233 Maxi, Micro, Mini, MiniWiFi, A13,
A13WiFi) <https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/>

MK808 (Updated MK802)

The RaspberryPi Model B has been upgraded to 512mb RAM.

Several other devices mentioned in <http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_devices>

------
rwg
FWIW, the Norhtec Gecko Surfboard is a rebadged DM&P Keyboard PC. WDL Systems
sells a lot of DM&P products, including four variants of the Keyboard PC:

[http://www.wdlsystems.com/modperl/view_services.cgi?request=...](http://www.wdlsystems.com/modperl/view_services.cgi?request=ld.plate&dept_id=24&asibs=no)

(I'm not affiliated with WDL Systems, other than having bought about a dozen
DM&P eBox 2300s from them in the past.)

------
wandboard
Freescale i.MX6 devboard wandboard www.wandboard.org starts at 69 USD for the
Cortex-A9 single core and the dualcore cost 89 USD. Openhardware with
schematics and full sourcecode

------
mdewinter
Looking for new boards and hardware so the list can be updated.

------
totalrekall
fit-PC2i:

<http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc/fit-pc2i-specifications/>

